# The Human Centipede (2009)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Good twisted medical horror times. DVD coming 10/5.










http://www.ifcfilms.com/films/human-centipede

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1467304/

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15687

FYI - Just in case - may not be suitable for all viewers or may not be your cup of tea. Wanted to warn ya'll...........


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Jeez..the hands don't even all match....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I heard this movie is really disturbing. I can't wait for it to come out! The hands don't match for a reason because I heard it isn't all the same person.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The hands actually do match pretty well if you consider that the lower two sets are matched diagonally. The human mind sees the top set of hands and see symmetry and yet the bottom two sets aren't symmetrical... Clever trick and very effectve haunting... Or is that clever advertising??


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we downloaded it. it was interesting. haha now thats it set in. it was pretty good. very very different. and not a remake so we cant complain. the girls were very annoying at the beginning and we could wait to see bad things happen to them haha. one severed finger up and one down


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Joiseygal said:


> I heard this movie is really disturbing. I can't wait for it to come out! The hands don't match for a reason because I heard it isn't all the same person.


Currently it's available via Comcast On Demand for $6.99.

I reviewed on the the show and dug it. I know at least one of The Bros did too


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we both enjoyed it that was an over all agreement...it wasnt terrible it was just okay haha. we posted a vlog about it. it was a fun flick


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

For anyone interested, the DVD and Blu-Ray will be released October 5th.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Ugh. I dunno. The whole idea makes me feel sick. And not in that good fun scary kinda way. Like in a "I'm going to need therapy after watching this movie" way. I think I'll pass.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Aug 11, 2010)

Just the title is weird, but the story is a million times weirder


----------

